# Difference between professional & Enterprise



## cliveyow

I have noticed on some websites that they talk about office professional 2007 and the enterprize version?
Can someone explain what the differences are?


----------



## Chevy

You can read about it HERE. I also attached a chart from Microsoft for a quick overview.


----------



## cliveyow

Thanks. that chart was very helpful.


----------



## Zazula

http://www.techsupportforum.com/f57/ms-office-2007-versions-and-licensing-options-141670.html

The 2007 Office Enterprise version is available in Volume Licensing only, while the Professional version is OEM (pre-installed) and FPP (retail). If you aren't a VL customer, then I'd say that's a really significant difference between the two versions (Enterprise vs Professional).

Additional MS reference: How to buy the 2007 Microsoft Office suites


----------

